# droid3 pics, etc



## mvincent42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have a droid3 phone and I can't seem to post pics directly from it. What I end up doing is emailing the pics to myself and then uploading them from my laptop. Also the forum kinda behaves strangely sometimes, not anything major but scrolling/display issues.  I have looked into tapatalk but I don't really get it and it is $2.99 to download and I don't know if it will help my problem. Any free programs out there that might help? Not to be a cheap bastard but I would rather spend that $3 on cheese and smoke it. And truly I don't mind paying for something if it helps.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 24, 2012)

I Have tapatalk and really like it. Takes a little getting used to but it easy once you learn it. I used to do pictures the same way as you. Just to upload the pictures makes it money well spent.


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 30, 2012)

I actually just realized there is a mobile version of the site that is awesome for posting pics off my phone. Sometimes I amaze myself the simple things I overlook...


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 30, 2012)

You didn't overlook it its fairly new. I just heard about it yesterday. 


Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------

